# Chaos Space Marines



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Im starting a Chaos Space Marine army, and so far i have some terminators, i'll be posting the units here as i finish them. Im thinking about painting them up as *World Eaters*. I'll be getting a Battle Force when i get some more money & then build up from there with Kharn The Betrayer some Noise Marines and maybe a deamon prince, if thats allowed? I wasnt sure if your only allowed one HQ or 1 of each HQ, i havn't read threw the rules or the codex properly yet so im still new to everything. 

Well here are the terminators.








This is ment to have a heavy flamer, i just put the wrong gun in the picture.
































Would this combo of Ranged and Close Combat Weapons be acceptable for playing?

And then i have this metal space marine terminator








Which i was going to use some of the spare chaos terminator parts to make it look a bit more chaotic and have it as a 6th chaos terminator, what do you think?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

> Which i was going to use some of the spare chaos terminator parts to make it look a bit more chaotic and have it as a 6th chaos terminator, what do you think?


Definitely go for it, CSM seems to lend itself to converting very well....the sooner you start the better!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

A couple of rules clarifications. First, you're allowed to have TWO hq (can be any combination of two, of course, you can't have two special characters though) Second, the weapons load is fine by the rules, maybe not the most competitive (people usually like to have a lot of combi-weapons, and maybe one chainfist).

Cant wait to see more!


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

I'll see if i can turn the twin bolters into combi weapons some how, i only have 3 twin linked bolters tho :/ so it would be 3 combi weapons a heavy flamer and a melta gun, not sure what weapons ill give the space marine conversion ill decided that after i've done some stuff with the chaos termis.

EDIT: I just had a look at the way i was going to do the weapons for the terminators and realised that the flamer and the meltagun are both Combi weapons anyway, an i have 2 plasma pistols left over from the ultramarines battle force, so ill try my hand at converting the 2 twin linked bolters into plasma-combi's, that should make the terminator squad alot more competative =)


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Work has started on the terminators, well on there bases at least anyway.
I didn't want to do the same as i did with the eldar, modelling sand with blotches of static grass in random places so i thought i would make it look like they are standing on top of rocks.

I like to try and keep it base at the same stage of completion that way i wont finish one and get side tracked as easily.
This is the base for the termi with heavy flamer & chain fist








This is the base for the termi with the Melta-combi(this is my fave base)








& im undicided which of these bases will take the flamer-combi & 2 plasma-combi's

























Im going to add a thin layer of sand to the top of each base in places just to give it a little texture as at the moment its just bare cork and its too smooth for my liking.
Im not sure how to paint them so if anyone has any good tutorials or links to tutorials that would be realy helpfull, thanks.

As always comments and critasism welcome.


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Done a little more work on the bases this morning.
I primed them in Chaos Black then did a dry brush of about a 75% coverage in Calthan Brown mixed with Badab Black Wash & a little Undercoat Black, then a dry brush of Astronomican Gray, next was a lighter drybrush of Graveyard Earth Followed by an even lighter drybrush of Dheneb Stone with final highlights of White.

Here are some pictures.








Close-Up for a little extra detail(can't tell the colours too good)









Still need a little flock or somthing, not sure how to do it tho, i think bright green GW Static Grass would ruin the look of them, i wanted them too look like they are kind of dead.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Minor Update*

Started painting the first terminator today, just got a little red on there, & started the tabbard(i think thats its name), Can't do any of the trim till GW send me the Gold paint i orderd today. If anyone has any good tips on painting the Gold Trim that would be of great value(the value being +rep).

Front View.








Rear View.








Tabbard, based & one layer of dry brush.









That all i have been able to do today, the little one has been playing up a lot so havn't had much peace haha, i think he's teething >.<


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I really really like the cork bases, I think they look fantastic. Don't bother flocking them, just leave them as grey stone. If you want something a little different then maybe try to get a snow effect? Winter mountains kind of look.

For gold trim, I'd advise starting with a brown basecoat, then work up to the gold. Ink it with Gryphonne Sepia or something similar then highlight with Mithril silver.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

01Markus01 said:


> Still need a little flock or somthing, not sure how to do it tho, i think bright green GW Static Grass would ruin the look of them, i wanted them too look like they are kind of dead.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


I keep seeing those bases and wondering how they were done, cheers for the tip!

You could always do a sand effect around the rocks to make it look a bit more barren. Bleached bone drybrushed over snakebite leather does the job for this quite well.

Agree with sethis on the gold, start with scorched brown, then shining gold, and wash with a brown wash (i use oldy days GW chesnut wash). I usually don't highlight the gold but i've seen lots of people stating mithril silver so i might try it next time.


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Cheers for the tip on painting gold trim, i've started to do the areas in brown, and started the Heavy flamer, Chain fist & Right shoulder pad. Done some GunMetal & just need to dry brush that with Chainmail. The Shining Gold has been dispatched from GW so should get that 2morrow or the day after, that gives me some time to get the other terminators ready =)









Also today's mail brung a nice Supprise 








The Daemon Prince that i ordered(not much of a supprise when you knows its coming)
But then in the box there was also...

2 Elvish Archer type miniatures!









I guess they are a free gift, or a mistake lol. They just came in the box as they are, not in a box of there own so maybe they are kind if like a promotion to get people into a different wargame? I had a check on GW website at pictures of Warhammer High elves & Dark Elves but couldn't find anything that looked like them. Anyone know what they are?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

www.manticgames.com

they aren't even GW minatures...


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Oooh, i didn't even see that link haha. Silly me.

Still dosn't explain why i got them when i bought a GW warhammer 40k model :s


----------



## grimdisco (Apr 28, 2008)

I kinda like the minis. I have no idea what I would use them for but the war machines look cool, could be used for Eldar conversions.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

That is weird.

Ring up GW and ask?


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

I didnt purcahse from GW it was from Wayland Games. They do look good, some nice detail on them, i'll probaly paint them up and keep them or turn them into some chaos terrain, maybe have them chained up to a tree with an arm an a leg missing 
We will see.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that is very weird, did the box come un sealed? if so they might have put them in there as a thankyou/promotion.

check with them, see what they have to say about it.


----------

